# Heat press help , need to replace thermostat?



## amkha69 (Oct 8, 2008)

I have research this problem with my heat press, It constantly turn itself on with me resetting it and then does the same thing, it never reaches the temperature it needs to be. It was not as bad before but it got worser , I came to a conclusion that it needs a new thermostat. I have know knowledge of how this machine works, I bought it from ebay , a chinese brand I believe, worked fine the first year I got it. I took pictures of the inside, if any one knows where the thermostat is located please let me know or if you have any other information that will be helpful, I will much appreciate it.

Heat Press Pictures click below
heatpress

Thank You 

Amkh69


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Because this is a digital control you will need to replace the temperature/timer block. You would have to contact the supplier for that part.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I suspect that this a representative for buying a chinese press off ebay...parts needed later will in all likely hood not be available. You will need to check with the vendor of the press...if they are still around


----------

